# Good books to read to 1st grade class



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

I'm going to be mystery reader in my ds1's 1st grade class on Friday. I'm trying to come up with a good book or two to read. Nothing too long or too simple. I've done this once before and they really enjoyed the gross/funny stuff in "My Little Sister Hugged an Ape" and also liked "A Mink, a Fink, a Skating Rink: What is a Noun?"

I'm at work now in a museum attached to a library, so now's my chance to run to the library and pick something up without any kids with me!


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

DS (who's 6) just got Amelia Bedelia's First Day of School out of the library. It's an updated version, where she's a little girl. It's funny and age-appropriate. I'll keep thinking about which other picture books he's liked recently....
-e

p.s. If you're going to the library, I bet the children's librarian might be able to make suggestions as well.

David Shannon's A Bad Case of Stripes or Too Many Toys are other good bets for that age. Oh, DS is also loving Kevin Henkes, Chester's Way and Julius, the Baby of the World are probably his faves. Oh, one more -- The True Story of the Three Little Pigs (by A Wolf). Have fun!


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

Voice of dissent here....I LOATHE Amelia Bedelia, just loathe it. I hate the nonsense, the wordiness, the "jokes" which mostly cannot be comprehended by the target age group, and the inanity.

I heartily recommend the Henry and Mudge series. They are short, really sweet and kind, interesting, and relevant to this age group. They deal with real childhood stuff and nothing heavy. Just awesome. I also like the Magic Tree House series, but it's no good if you're only reading one day and for a short time. For picture books, Madeline is great, and the David Kirk books (like Humpty Dumpty, the Snow Family, some of the shorter Miss Spider books, and so on.) The Quiltmaker's Gift is really nice, and beautiful. (But the pictures are a little small and detailed for seeing from the back of a group.) I also LOVE King Midas, a modern version that is beautifully illustrated by I forget whom. (You can find it easily though.) Have you thought of the classic Blueberries for Sal?

I'm reading to my first grader's class tomorrow and plan to do a library hunt first, too. Have fun with your group!!


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

Freestyler, I had to laugh because DS really dislikes Henry and Mudge -- thinks they're totally boring! Variety is the spice of life, right?
-e


----------



## mamabutterfly (Jun 23, 2002)

I read "Three Little Wolves and the Big Bad Pig" to dd's class once. So original & funny, great illustrations, and nice nonviolent message.


----------



## Dmitrizmom (Nov 11, 2002)

The Lorax by Dr. Suess


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for the suggestions. I've never read any Amelia Bedelia. My boys do like Junie B. Jones, though. I've read Henry and Mudge to the boys since they were young. We've read all of the ones at the library.

I just got back from the library and a very nice librarian was happy to recommend some books. I've checked out "Anansi and the Talking Melon", "The Napping House" and "The True Story of the Three Little Pigs! (by a wolf)" on her recommendation. I see the you recommended that one, too, LuckyMommaToo. I won't have time to read all three, but I will read at least one or two of them. I'm scheduled to read again next month, so I'll keep all of the suggestions in mind.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Bark, George! It may be too short, but it's a great book, with really good illustrations.

Mercy Watson - these are short chapter books, and funny with great illustrations on most pages.

Minnie & Moo - about the same level as Henry & Mudge, but funnier.

The Young Cam Jansen


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

Stinky Cheese Man or anything by Jon Scieszka.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Skunks! by David Greenberg (he has a whole series of these with different creatures) with illustrations by Lynn Munsinger. Kids will love it, guaranteed. Also, "The Three Nasty Gnarlies" by Keith Graves. A group of kids that age will eat up anything funny and slightly gross. Both of these are picture books.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

Click Clack Moo: Cows That Type

I agree, avoid Amelia Bedelia...


----------



## travlr (Apr 28, 2007)

My DDs kindergarten teacher read Tacky the Penguin by Helen Lester and illustrated by the popular Lynn Munsinger. It's a perfect read aloud especially if you like to do voices. It's funny and clever and it will keep the kids attention.

My DD really likes Amelia Bedelia but I don't like reading it. It's too wordy and there is a lot of outdated stuff to explain. I might have to introduce DD to the new updated series. I haven't seen it. Thanks LuckyMommaToo.

I don't think you should pick a chapter book unless you really know your audience.


----------



## *bejeweled* (Jul 16, 2003)

The Story of Ferdinand.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh, Tacky the Penguin is SO FUN to read aloud! Although be forewarned, you have to sing on one page. Fortunately, you don't have to sing WELL.

The Chicken Sisters is in the same vein.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

When I was mystery reader for ds's first grade I read "Ms. Nelson is Missing" - it was a big hit!


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

Oh, are ds and I the only ones that Amelia Bedelia drives INSANE? I find it so annoying! My Mom got us a few and the first time I tried to read one to ds he felt the same way!


----------



## MaterBum (Aug 11, 2005)

The Seven Silly Eaters is great fun. So is the classic, Harry the Dirty Dog.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mistymama* 
When I was mystery reader for ds's first grade I read "Ms. Nelson is Missing" - it was a big hit!









This is a fun choice. Last year I bought a copy for my then 15 y.o. ds. as a silly little gift. He mentioned in passing that it was a favourite from his primary school days. We didn't have a copy, so I went out and found it for him. I think the kids like figuring out the joke/mystery.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

We recently sat in at ds's school and read Skippy John Jones-my mom bought ds all of them for Christmas and the kids in his 1st grade class LOVED them and had the giggles all the way through.

I can't wait to check out some of the others listed here!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

There are some great suggestions here. While some kids *love* Amelia Bedelia, I wouldn't consider those as good read-alouds.

Mercy Watson is cute. David Shannon has some excellent books.

Here are a few other read alouds:
I Love You Blue Kangaroo
Llama Llama Mad At Mama
Any of the "If you Give a ____ a _____"
Brown Bear, Brown Bear What Do You... (or the other similar books)
How Do Dinosaurs _____ series
And of "The Pigeon..." books
Olivia books
Scardey Squirrel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KyleAnn* 
We recently sat in at ds's school and read Skippy John Jones-my mom bought ds all of them for Christmas and the kids in his 1st grade class LOVED them and had the giggles all the way through.

My kids loved that book too (esp if you get really into it) but I would hesitate to read it to a group of children I didn't know the parents of well. Some people find the "accent" and the sayings of the dog offensively racist.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

My son fondly speaks of Miss Nelson is Missing, I also remember it being one of my favorite childhood books.


----------

